# Lakers not taken Seriously.



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Last year, for about 75% of the season, we were in the Playoffs. And im pretty sure if we didnt have the injuries to Kobe and Odom, we would have made the playoffs. This is not me being bias, its pretty much a fact. Now the offseason comes, we re-aquire one of the BEST COACHES OF ALL TIME, someone who will lead this team the way its supposed to be. And what happens? Every report i read on cnnsi or espn mocks the Lakers, "they will win a few more games" or "Just a bit over 500", this world is bascially against the Lakers. Im not one for underdogs, or corny *** ****, but we are a great team, and were going to win alot more then just 500, so i say, **** ESPN, **** CNNSI, and **** everyone who dosent believe in this team.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Speak brotha Speak!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakermike05 said:


> Speak brotha Speak!


Lakers will make the playoffs.....The trade last year looked OK on paper,but in reality,it was a mess...Mitch made the necessary adjustments,and I for one LOVe the Kwame signing...

You should love negative talk like this if you believe otherwise..Makes the odds much more attractive,should you be a "betting" man..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

LakerLunatic said:


> Last year, for about 75% of the season, we were in the Playoffs. And im pretty sure if we didnt have the injuries to Kobe and Odom, we would have made the playoffs. This is not me being bias, its pretty much a fact. Now the offseason comes, we re-aquire one of the BEST COACHES OF ALL TIME, someone who will lead this team the way its supposed to be. And what happens? Every report i read on cnnsi or espn mocks the Lakers, "they will win a few more games" or "Just a bit over 500", this world is bascially against the Lakers. Im not one for underdogs, or corny *** ****, but we are a great team, and were going to win alot more then just 500, so i say, **** ESPN, **** CNNSI, and **** everyone who dosent believe in this team.


 :worship: :worship: :wordyo: :wordyo: :wordyo:


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

LakerLunatic said:


> Last year, for about 75% of the season, we were in the Playoffs. And im pretty sure if we didnt have the injuries to Kobe and Odom, we would have made the playoffs. This is not me being bias, its pretty much a fact. Now the offseason comes, we re-aquire one of the BEST COACHES OF ALL TIME, someone who will lead this team the way its supposed to be. And what happens? Every report i read on cnnsi or espn mocks the Lakers, "they will win a few more games" or "Just a bit over 500", this world is bascially against the Lakers. Im not one for underdogs, or corny *** ****, but we are a great team, and were going to win alot more then just 500, so i say, **** ESPN, **** CNNSI, and **** everyone who dosent believe in this team.



1.) I find it disturbing that you would be so angry about other people's opinions. Especially (by your own admission) when you are in the minority in your view.

No one is suggesting you shouldn't think what you do. 

2.) It is no secret... that many said that the Laker starting well was crucial to their season last year.

the reason being that they had a VERY easy schedule (second easiest) for the first half with an overwelming amount of home games.

3.) Injuries are part of reality in the NBA and showcased the lack of depth on the roster. Kobe Bryant isn't exactly the most durable player in the game... nor Odom playing without them for stretches IS a likely reality based on their histories. 

I am sure the Lakers (provided they are healthy) can improve on last years mark... but as it currently stands... not enough has been added to justify bashing or calling other people's perspectives on the matter into question.

Brown is talented... but never made an impact with the Wizards. Can he do so with the lakers? remains to be seen.

Will Odom heal well and will he be in good condition for next year?

Will Bynum contribute ANYTHING?

Lots of questions... while optimism is admirable... thats really all it is... optimism. You shouldn't hold anyone else accountable for not sharing your zeal and half full mentality.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I wouldnt take them seriously either. No playoffs againt his year.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I wouldnt take them seriously either. No playoffs againt his year.


Damn whats up with people not having faith in their team??????


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Injuries are part of the game not an excuse. They could easily get a 5-8 seed. Its not like the west is as loaded as it was before. In the West, any one can grab the last 4 seeds. Its wide open.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Injuries are part of the game not an excuse. They could easily get a 5-8 seed. Its not like the west is as loaded as it was before. In the West, any one can grab the last 4 seeds. Its wide open.



Very true


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Damn whats up with people not having faith in their team??????


It's one thing to have faith and hope for the best, but it's another thing to have realistic expectations. Personally, with the way the team is shaping up right now, I don't expect them to make the playoffs either. That doesn't mean that I'm not a fan. I'm still a die-hard fan and I'll support them to the end but I don't expect much at all this season.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

what if, brown turns out to be better than Stoudemire and Bynum better then yao, do we still go after them year 2007, hmm... there is that 5% chance that that might happen


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Take a look at the West. Besides the Spurs there are no powerhouses left. A lot of teams on the rise though.(G-State, Nugs and the CLips)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I agree with you to a point. I definitely think that Phoenix is considered a powerhouse after the show they put in the playoffs. :cheers:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

PHX has had a horrible off season. Losing JJ and Q. NOt a good thing. They are gonna really miss JJ. I still like PHX but dont have the firepower this year unless Raja Bell has a crazy season


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I love all this negative comments from the media, actually let 'em talk more trash, it just gives the Laker more incentive to prove them wrong next season

bring it on!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> I wouldnt take them seriously either. No playoffs againt his year.



Tsk tsk, shame on you. I should put that quote in my sig. Have a little faith.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

i love it when the haters..uh..hate,, feels so much better when they are proven wrong....also hopefully it'll motivate the team too


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

other teams had more injury problems than the Lakers(Clippers and Grizzlies) and both those teams finished with better records than the Lakers


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The Clippers did not have more injury problems than the Lakers had but Memphis did but still did well because of their crazy depth.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

vlade--almost all season
george--most all season
grant--inaffective all season
kobe--16 gms
odom--16 gms
----the only player on the lakers to play every game was sucky atkins :eek8:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Ghiman said:


> I love all this negative comments from the media, actually let 'em talk more trash, it just gives the Laker more incentive to prove them wrong next season
> 
> bring it on!


Something is very wrong when the resident "troll" is more optomistic than the die hards...

You have a great coach facing his biggest test,a great two guard,a great small foward and POTENTIALLY a great power foward...You guys were playoff material before T quit,why all the rampant pessimism all of a sudden???

Do you hate the Caron/Kwame trade??


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

This is for you *EDITED* Lakers fans who complain about injuries.

Clippers-injury's-missed games
Maggette 16games
Simmons 7 games last 20 games injured
Jaric 37 games
Kaman 19games
Livingston 52 games
Kittles 71 games
Rebracca 24 games

Now stop whinnin other teams had the same problem and finsihed with a better record and the Clippers dont get any slack for injuries why should the Lakers. :boohoo:

Don't insult other posters.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

truth said:


> Something is very wrong when the resident "troll" is more optomistic than the die hards...
> 
> You have a great coach facing his biggest test,a great two guard,a great small foward and POTENTIALLY a great power foward...You guys were playoff material before T quit,why all the rampant pessimism all of a sudden???
> 
> *Do you hate the Caron/Kwame trade??*


Nope. I like the Kwame trade and the selection of Bynum. It's the lack of anything else happening that has me worried.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> This is for you dumb Lakers fans who complain about injuries.
> 
> Clippers-injury's-missed games
> Maggette 16games
> ...


Yeah but did your coach leave in the middle of the season? Did your team try to renistitute a new offense on the fly? I think not. :cheers:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

All you guys do is try and make excuses the Clippers had there problems and plaayed through them and no one cares how that affected there record it's the end record that matter, keep *****ing about ohh this happen and what about this, :boohoo: you guys finsihed with that record and havent improved much in the offseason deal with it.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

What a joke of a thread, just like the Lakers. :laugh:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> Yeah but did your coach leave in the middle of the season? Did your team try to renistitute a new offense on the fly? I think not. :cheers:


nm...His jersey threw me off


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> What a joke of a thread, just like the Lakers. :laugh:


DWadeistheTruth will be taken care of, don't feed the troll.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ehhh.. I don't see us making the playoffs either.. I wouldn't be entirely dissapointed since proper rebuilding takes time, something most of us don't seem to understand.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> What a joke of a thread, just like the Lakers. :laugh:


 Mods, please take care of this.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Locke said:


> Nope. I like the Kwame trade and the selection of Bynum. It's the lack of anything else happening that has me worried.


You are so much more balanced this year,and Kobe should fully realise the task that lies ahead without the big fella.I think he was caught off guard last year,and now realises that there is no room for error without Shaq...

My only fear is Kwame melts down an then you guys are seriously screwed.But I believe Kwame will exceed expectations under Phil


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Mods, please take care of this.


I've alerted the mods. DWadeistheTruth has already been suspended twice for bad behavior in the General forum, so this was his last shot.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

LakerLunatic said:


> edit


People that keep bringing up the past. Don't have nothing to look foward to. :laugh:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Ehhh.. I don't see us making the playoffs either.. I wouldn't be entirely dissapointed since proper rebuilding takes time, something most of us don't seem to understand.


the important thing is Mitch understands..In hindsight Shaq should have been traded for expiring contracts and picks as you essentially went into "quasi" rebuild mode.Give Mitch credit,he corrected his mistake PRONTO..He rolled the dice on Kwame which is as good as a high draft pick and you got Bynum at 10 who would have been a top 3 pick with 2 years under Calhoun..

You really couldnt go into full rebuild mode with a superstar like Kobe...


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

That's not up to me, but I have to edit your post Lunatic. Check PMs.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Spammers these days ...................Back 2 the topic .....Lakers are IMO underestimated and will show off wat they can do this year


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The reason I'm not having faith in this team is because as of now we are too dependent on Kwame Brown to have a good season. And I'm not going to get into how I feel about him.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> The reason I'm not having faith in this team is because as of now we are too dependent on Kwame Brown to have a good season. And I'm not going to get into how I feel about him.


We really don't have to completely rely on Brown. It depends on what you mean by a good season. Brown *will *average about 12pts 8.5rebs or more which is all that the Lakers really need from him right now.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I wouldnt take them seriously either. No playoffs againt his year.


So when the Lakers start losing you don't believe in them anymore huh?

You're the reason why we had "No bandwagoners allowed."


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The Mix said:


> So when the Lakers start losing you don't believe in them anymore huh?
> 
> You're the reason why we had *"No bandwagoners allowed*."


Which reminds me, weren't we supposed to change our slogan?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The Mix said:


> So when the Lakers start losing you don't believe in them anymore huh?
> 
> You're the reason why we had "No bandwagoners allowed."


And you're the reason I :rofl: at this post.. All I said is I wouldnt take em seriously either with the roster they have. That's not saying I'm not rooting for them still. I'm just not as hopeful as some of you are. 

Rebuilding takes TIME.. Wish people would learn that :boohoo:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Even in rebuilding mode we're really underrated. Go to NBA.com and look at our season stats. We out rebounded our opponents with Lamar out of position and Grant out of position a lot. I remember one point in the season during when some commentator said we were one of the top rebounding teams in the league. I think Phil knows a lot better than we do about the weaknesses of the team and he'll find a way to fix most of them. Remember, we were a 6th seed for a large portion of the season. 

Hey, our defense isn't THAT bad now. Kwame with some motivation plays good man to man defense which is needed against all the good PF's in the league. Mihm is pretty good at a position where there's little depth. Kobe's a great defender where it's REALLY deap. And Lamar has good size for his position. Our rebounding is pretty good now. Our defense has improved so our rebounding and offense has improved. As long as our opponents shoot a lower FG% then we'll grab more rebounds. Plus we added a bunch of rebounding by adding Kwame.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lakers should be taking serious.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I'm just not as hopeful as some of you are.


You're a great fan...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The Mix said:


> You're a great fan...


Yea, so are you :banana:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Yea, so are you :banana:


Dont worry B34C I know what you ment.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

In my opinion, anyone has a sliver of faith, is a god. I love you all.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

The Mix said:


> You're a great fan...


Does a guy being cautiously optomisitic mean he is no longer a fan????


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The Mix said:


> You're a great fan...


 I'm sorry, but this is a stupid post. BCook is not turning his back on the Lakers by being realistic. This is a rebuilding process. When you guys start placing lofty expectations on the Lakers, it makes them look like a failure, even if they are headed in the right direction. Kinda kills the purpose of rebuilding doesn't it? We have no bench, no PG, and a backup C as our starter. You fans with such GREAT faith continue to say "Kwame, when motivated" or "Kwame with Phil". When is the last time Phil turned around a player that completely lacked motivation? Don't say Dennis Rodman, because he was always motivated and worked hard. 

There are plenty of reasons to be cautious going into this season.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I don't think anuone should be excited about the 2005-2006 Lakers except, off course, the Laker fans.

This roster is still in shambles. Like others have said, the Lakers have MAJOR gaps in the roster. AND they still rely too heavily on hipotheticals:

a) Can Odom complement Kobe?
b) Will Kwame produce?
c) Will Mihm become a good starting C?

You see, not only the roster is incomplete (with almost no chance of being severely upgraded), there are also big question marks about the Lakers 4 starters.

Considering all that, why should the Lakers be "taken seriously"?


Off course, i expect them to make the playoffs!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah I agree, the Lakers will make the playoffs. They'll probably have the 7th or 6th seed.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> Yeah I agree, the Lakers will make the playoffs. They'll probably have the 7th or 6th seed.


Just a REMINDER: inscriptions to my sign have the deadline of the season's first game (no bandwaggoner allowed).


----------

